
The Case Against Sugar - ilove_banh_mi
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/01/the-sugar-wars/508751/?single_page=true
======
chriselles
I eliminated all processed sugar(well, 99%) from my diet as well as a good
chunk of natural sugars(Keto diet) 10 months ago.

Dropped 23kg and have kept it off.

All medical testing showing strong positive improvement.

Best thing I’ve ever done.

